# Solving a 4x4 with 2 moves at a time



## NikCuber99 (Jan 7, 2014)

I dont know If anybody ever had this Idea,but I googled it and found nothing.So,you take a solved 4x4,then you shuffle it using ONLY 2 moves at a time (I mean only using R2,L2,F2 etc. instead of R,L,F) and then solving it the same way.And I solved the corners and edge pieces,Writen all the algs. for that,and I only need algs for solving the centers,but thats not a problemo.So,I have two questions:
A)Is there already this kind of solving?
B)Are there any algs. for solving the center pieces but not effecting any other?

*Thanks in advance*


----------



## Username (Jan 7, 2014)

I've done this intuitively by reduction. Can't remember what alg I used for edges though


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 7, 2014)

Is this what you're talking about?


----------



## NikCuber99 (Jan 7, 2014)

Well I used F2 MR2 F2 When they are across



Michael Womack said:


> Is this what you're talking about?


 that is exactly what I am talking about. Thanks


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 7, 2014)

(25.31), 29.76, 29.80, (31.07), 28.95 = 29.50 avg5

2 opposite centres -> 8 edges -> sandwich -> 4 edges -> 4 centres


----------



## NikCuber99 (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow nice Kirjava I had 2.54 m. single in diferent way and some intuitive tho


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jan 9, 2014)

I calculated God's algorithm for this back in 2006. God's number is 16; or 19 if you only allow 1 layer to be turned at a time; or 20 if only outer block turns are used. Link: http://cubezzz.duckdns.org/drupal/?q=node/view/54

My 4x4x4 solver will generate optimal (180-degree turns only) maneuvers for this subset of 4x4x4 positions.


----------

